# Egg Casserole, better than quiche!



## Dodi (Feb 15, 2008)

For 8
6 cups old bread (1 day old) cut into cubes
350 g ham or bacon cut into cubes
500g blanched asparagus cut in 5 cm pieces
6 green onions, cut in small pieces, cooked 3 minutes in butter
2 red peppers, cut in small pieces, cooked 4 minutes in butter
8 eggs
3 cups milk
Herbs like rosemary, thyme, oregano, and basil 
2 tbsp Dijon mustard
½ cup grated Parmesan
½ cup strong grated Cheddar
Salt and pepper

Butter a gratin dish. Add the bread squares, and then add the ham cubes, the asparagus, the green onions, and the peppers.
In a large bowl, beat the eggs, the herbs, mustard and half the chesses, salt and pepper to taste and mix well
Cover the bread and vegetable mixture with the egg mixture and add the rest of the cheeses on top,
Put in the fridge for 4 hours or the night.

Take out of the fridge the preparation one hour before cooking.
Preheat the oven to 180C
Cook for 50-60 minutes. (if the top is burning, cover with aluminum paper 

You can use mushrooms or leeks instead and not put any ham to make it vegetarian!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

looks good ! I will have to try that .


----------

